# Ticks



## ksj0225 (Sep 15, 2011)

I don't have any issues with fleas on my LGD, but ticks are another issue...  The ticks are HORRIBLE!!!!

We have tried everything...


Tips, hints, or past experiences???


----------



## elevan (Sep 15, 2011)

Get guineas


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 15, 2011)

I second the guineas. Although I haven't been brave enough to release ours yet....

Does anyone know if chickens help with ticks?? We have actually seen a lot less ticks since we've released the chickens for free ranging...


----------



## ksj0225 (Sep 16, 2011)

I did, LOL!!!  Four!!!  How many do you guys have!!!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 16, 2011)

How funny, we have 4 too. I need to stop being a chicken & release them...lol


----------



## carolinagirl (Sep 16, 2011)

Aside from getting the poultry to eat them, put a preventics collar on the dog.  They work only for ticks and they do work GREAT!! My pit bull spends a lot of time outside in the summer and never has any ticks when she has that collar.  One collar lasts all summer.


----------



## elevan (Sep 16, 2011)

ksj0225 said:
			
		

> I did, LOL!!!  Four!!!  How many do you guys have!!!


I have 10.



that's*satyrical - I went through a conditioning phase with mine. They were brooded in the coop.  At 7 weeks I let 1/2 of them out of the brooder for a few days...then I switched them out for a couple of days.  With 10 I rearranged the ratio a few times over about 10 days.  Finally I released all 10.  They are the first to put themselves into the coop at night.


----------



## ksj0225 (Sep 16, 2011)

I have released mine and although they don't coop up at night, they either get on top of the barn or on top of the coop.  My LGD protects them and my ducks...  I'm not thinking four are enough that's why I asked about the number of guineas you guys had...


----------

